# بيتي فور ريري بالحلى



## عاشقةالفرس (29 ديسمبر 2013)

فقط لسكان الرياض

(( بيتي فور ريري بالحلى ))

بيتي فور بالحلى اللذيذه الشهيه بنكهه ( المربى - الشوكليت ) المغطاه بالسكر 

تمتع بالطعم اللذيذ الذي ياخذك الى عالم جميل ,,,


الطبق يحتوي على 15 بيتي فور الحجم الوسط ب 12 ريال 
وأقل طلب 2 طبق 

اترككم مع الصور 
​




[/url][/IMG]





وايضا غريبه بالفستق




ولا احلل اي شخص يطلب وليس جاااد او يكنسل بعد التجهيز
حاليا لايتوفر مندوب استلام الطلبات من بيتي ( شرق الرياض )
للاستفسار والطلب مراسلتي على العام او الخاص او على الواتساب 0508709585 الرقم فقط يشتغل واتساب 
[/CENTER][/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بيتي فور ريري بالحلى*

اللهمم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عما سواك


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بيتي فور ريري بالحلى*

يوجد خدمه التوصيل عبر المندوب​


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بيتي فور ريري بالحلى*

يوجد خدمه التوصيل عبر المندوب


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (4 يناير 2014)

*رد: بيتي فور ريري بالحلى*

نرحب بكم اعزائي الكرام


----------

